# Riding while pregnant?



## dust bunny (Sep 14, 2005)

My husband and I found out the happy news on Monday that I'm pregnant. I'm still going to ride my mountain bike for as long as I can (obviously not dangerous downhills). Anyone out there w/ experience riding while pregnant? I won't have my first Doctor visit for 2 weeks so I thought maybe someone on this forum would have some pearls of wisdom. How many months along were you before you couldn't ride anymore? Can I ride hard uphill and be out-of-breath or is that not a good idea for the baby? I plan on riding mainly fire roads and will go slow downhill so I'm not worried about the dangers of falling (of course being on a bike there is always the danger of falling, but I'll do my best to minimize that chance). Anyone w/ advise?
Thanks, Richelle


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

There have been some really good success stories here in the WL of gals who have ridden part or most of their pregancies.

see if these don't give you some ideas and motivations. Congrats, btw

hmm, for some reason the links in the FAQ on pregnancy aren't working, but the threads are easy enough to find with the search function.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

dust bunny said:


> My husband and I found out the happy news on Monday that I'm pregnant. I'm still going to ride my mountain bike for as long as I can (obviously not dangerous downhills). Anyone out there w/ experience riding while pregnant? I won't have my first Doctor visit for 2 weeks so I thought maybe someone on this forum would have some pearls of wisdom. How many months along were you before you couldn't ride anymore? Can I ride hard uphill and be out-of-breath or is that not a good idea for the baby? I plan on riding mainly fire roads and will go slow downhill so I'm not worried about the dangers of falling (of course being on a bike there is always the danger of falling, but I'll do my best to minimize that chance). Anyone w/ advise?
> Thanks, Richelle


Hey, Congrats!!!:thumbsup: As far as advice, I can only say to take things at what is a comfortable pace for you. You can search through the posts on this forum and see how several of the others have managed. It's really amazing how much women can do while pregnant, but each of us has different limits.

Fiona


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I think I've got the FAQ links fixed now.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Congrats!*

Did K tell you that Maja is pregnant as well? We're gonna pop in late February.

If you have any questions, she knows all... or at least a lot, but not relating to biking. She's not into the bike so much (at all). Feel free to PM me and I can send you her contact info.

So when are you due?


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Spawn the next generation!!!!!!! (Not in a bad way).

Our children will ultimately determine the fate of the wild places in this country (what ?, the hiking lobby is loosing gas). Please, teach them the values you hold true and be agressive when they stray. Congrats again


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Richelle, congratulations! Say the same to the hubby for me. My little one is 10 months old now. The pregnancy lasted forever for me, but now I can't believe she's almost a year old. It goes by in a flash.

I didn't get a chance to ride much. We moved to Texas when I was nine weeks along, and it was just too darn hot here. The biggest concern in the first trimester will be your body temperature. Perfect timing to enjoy the cool weather.

Congrats again, and take care!


----------



## Crikey (Oct 2, 2005)

Congratulations.

Sorry for the long post, but I am a bit evangelistic about this topic.

I am currently pregnant with no.2 and have raced with both (although the second time around didn't know it - 8hr - fingers crossed). I stopped doing single track at about 16 weeks, as once it became very real. I thought it was not worth the risk, but continue to ride fire trails and commute (right up to the last week with no. 1).

Apart from the usual precautions about exercise and pregnancy, in terms of mountain biking I would add, watch out for unstable pelvis (pubic symphisis) caused by loose ligaments. This can happen when you make sudden stops putting foot down hard and other asymetric movements. I have a left foot bias so my right side gets a bit sore. As I got bigger, I tilted my seat forward so that my thighs didn't hit my belly. Some people say this is not good for your hip joints (never took any medical advice on that one), but I found it very comfortable and also reduced the strain on my lower back.

I didn't feel like riding much between about week 7 and week 12 (dog-tired), then when my energy returned I was very keen to do social rides. It was a small window as it has been a hot summer here.

Without going into too much detail, let's just say that those well developed muscles around my nether regions may have been responsible for a large episiotomy. After a long second stage three midwives had to concede that it was medicallly indicated. On the other hand, those well developed muscles may have assisted in a speedy recovery due to the active blood supply to the same area. I know endurance riders that had no such problems so it doesn't happen to everyone. I am not naturally flexible so that might have had something to do with it. This time I might get off my bike a bit earlier. Either way, I was back on my bike in three weeks.

Get some medical advice based on your circumstances and make your own decision. Most doctors will seem risk averse, but I think the reality is that they are not that well informed about pregnancy and training. I found the maternal health physios at our local hospital really helpful.

Don't listen to the naysayers. Get off your bike (and on again) when it is right for you. Set yourself a race goal post-pregnancy, but don't beat yourself up if you get tired easily from all of that breastfeeding and lack of sleep. Look forward to that post-pregnancy increased endurance.

Make sure you get a good bike trailer cf. Chariot Carriers (with full suspension). They are an expensive toy, but cheaper than a second car. Use your gestation period to learn more about your bike and to do bike upgrades (before you dip down to one income).

All the best. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

I too was very successful in biking while pregnant (I even competed in a 24 hour race while 9 weeks pregnant). Don't listen to the nayayers...do what you are comfortable with. Definitely talk with your doctors. I saught out an office that was compatible with my life style (one of the OBs was a former triathlete). 

I was able to ride up until the day before delivery of my daughter (who made her appearance a week late and is already a year old). I even managed to get back into racing when she was just 4 months old. Here's a fun image for you...mommy & daddy racing a 24 hour team event; daddy maintains mommy's bike in between laps while mommy is busy nursing her 4 month old. It can be done!!!! 

I rode the local singletrack until I was 6 1/2 months pregnant and then it got dark earlier and colder so I stayed mostly on the rollers in my basement or on my slicks on the road. I didn't "pop" out with a large belly until I was about 71/2-8 months pregnant so I wasn't uncomforbale. Once I did have a larger belly, I was still able to ride a stationary bike for the last 4 weeks and I was blessed with an easy delivery, a pregnany without any fatigue or sickness and a beautiful baby girl!

Best wishes to you on becoming a mom!


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Big congrats!

Great advice from everybody.

With baby #1 I carried him high and rode until about 7 months. With baby #2 I carried her low. My knees hit my belly, my knees and hips ached, I had horrible reflux and riding basically sucked. I quit riding about 4 months with her.

So my 2 cents is to do what feels good to you. For baby #2 I took up water aerobics of all things. It felt good at the time I haven't done a class since the day before her birth.

I think your body is really smart at telling you what to do. So as long as you feel fine and are following common sense you'll have a super pregnancy.

Don't rush back on the bike after the birth either. I took the full six weeks both times and was happy I did. It took a while to get my fitness back but I am as strong as I ever was now. It comes back :thumbsup:


----------



## Crikey (Oct 2, 2005)

*Recovery*

I have to agree about not rushing back into it. I was back on the bike in three weeks with no. 1, but only to ride down to the shops or on the easy trails behind our house for 20 minutes.

Looking back, if I am to be honest, it was more important to my identity, than my fitness or recovery to get back on the bike quickly. I miss riding, even just getting around town (I gave up commuting just last week). I have a slightly unstable pelvis and I don't want to take any risks with a long-term injury. I have every confidence that I will start again when my body says yes. Short term pain, long term gain and all that. 8ugger the heroics.

See you in the 'recovery' forum in a couple of weeks!


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Crikey said:


> 8ugger the heroics.


LOL 

Puurfect!


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

> Here's a fun image for you...mommy & daddy racing a 24 hour team event; daddy maintains mommy's bike in between laps while mommy is busy nursing her 4 month old. It can be done!!!!


You are hardcore woman. That is insane!


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

Shannon-UT said:


> You are hardcore woman. That is insane!


Thanks! It was a great experience and I attribute the strength I got from my daughter to my success (it was in the high 90s that day and 2 members of my team got sick from the heat but I really wasn't bothered).


----------

